# Great opening day



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Another banger of an opening day. My son shot a doe tonight. 15 yard shot. Absolutely perfect shot placement she only made it 50 yards before piling up. Blood sprayed 6 to 8 feet past her at the initial shot. When she jumped and turned it literally looked like a hose spraying blood out at full blast. This is his third deer and first doe. 2 have been with the cross bow and one with a 20 gauge. Pretty good record so far for a 10 year old. With 3 deer and 3 mature gobblers under his belt already.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats to that young man.
Impressive hunting resume for a 10yr old for sure.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Great shot way to get it done tell the young man congrats!!!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that’s a serious hole! What broad head did you use


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Good for him!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good Job Dad !!! John


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

shot1buck said:


> Wow that’s a serious hole! What broad head did you use


G5 striker x. I'll take a picture of the entrance and exit holes before I cut her up here in a bit


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congratulations to your son and you. Always great to see kids back out in the outdoors.....Rich


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Exit top pic entrance second pic. Entrance was on the left side of the doe. As you can see in the first picture of the whole deer just an amazing amount of blood. Both sides were the exact same way. I killed a doe last year with one of the same heads and had the same results.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

That is amazing! Might have to change my broadheads.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’d attribute it to the kid behind the trigger more than the broad head😀. When you put it in the boiler room like he did they tend to bleed.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

shot1buck said:


> That is amazing! Might have to change my broadheads.


I have always been a 4 blade guy and have turned many people onto them . Slick trick mags or these striker x put the nastiest holes in a deer I have ever seen and I have witnessed about every broadhead on the market either from shooting deer with them myself or others that I hunt with. No deflections on steep angle cuts and nothing to fail like Flippy flappy mechanicals and huge holes what's not to love.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Great smile on that kid.


----------



## Just Ducky (Jul 14, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------

